# old film



## kates1327 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hiya!  I found some old film today cleaning out a garage.  I tried doing a google search to find out more about it to no avail.  Curious to know if people would actually be interested in these and how I would going about selling/ giving it to the right sorts of people.  It was found along with an American Photography magazine from 1938.  

Both boxes are full and in original packaging.  

If you can't see the images:
Agfa Rontgen Film   Sino-Film.   Made in Germany, contains 20 films
AKO Ortho-Portrait 930  18/10 Din, contains 12 films

Cheers,
Kate


----------



## compur (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cool find. The box on the left isn't film exactly, it's photo plates used in 9x12 plate cameras. The film on the right is for x-rays.


----------



## kates1327 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the response.  I am not into photography and would like for this to go to someone who will appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## ArcaneExposure (Apr 17, 2012)

Id love to add that to my collection


----------



## foogazy68 (Apr 30, 2012)

I actually bought these from a yard sale from the above poster. Anyone have any more info? Do these belong in a museum?*
Anyone interested in buying them can message me.


----------



## grandad66 (May 6, 2012)

I suggest you put them on Ebay you may be pleasantly suprised how much you get for them. Put them on seperately.


----------

